# "not a micklem horse" on dressage sheet



## MagicMelon (6 September 2018)

So I had a pretty disastrous dressage test at my last BE event (pretty standard with this mare as she gets so anxious), twice in the judges comments at the end she says my horse "isnt a micklem horse" as she wears a Micklem bridle... does anyone know what she could mean by this?  The mare has a high head carriage and goes like a giraffe on and off, runs into canter when anxious etc. She needs far more schooling / practice in the dressage arena, I know that (yet can jump like stink!) but Im baffled as to what she means by this. I changed from a regular bridle to a Micklem when she began shaking her head, the Micklem seemed to fix the issue.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2018)

I think that it means that the judge is a know all t1t who has jumped on the Micklem as being the prime cause of the tense test.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think that it means that the judge is a know all t1t who has jumped on the Micklem as being the prime cause of the tense test.
		
Click to expand...

I wish that was all it was and a simple change of bridle would solve the state of our tests!!  I just figured there must be something Im missing with the use of it!


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2018)

I've done quite a lot of dressage scribing, and it's clear that a minority of judges are still very anti micklems. Eg on watching a competitor trotting round the arena pre test 'Here comes another micklem, let's look out for the contact problems'.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			I've done quite a lot of dressage scribing, and it's clear that a minority of judges are still very anti micklems. Eg on watching a competitor trotting round the arena pre test 'Here comes another micklem, let's look out for the contact problems'.
		
Click to expand...

Why would there be contact problems with this bridle?  I figure that because its shaped more ergonomically then surely its comfier than the usual bridles? Id love to know their reasonings!


----------



## claracanter (6 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			I've done quite a lot of dressage scribing, and it's clear that a minority of judges are still very anti micklems. Eg on watching a competitor trotting round the arena pre test 'Here comes another micklem, let's look out for the contact problems'.
		
Click to expand...

That's really interesting to hear because I wondered if that would be the case with some judges and it appears it is!!


----------



## ihatework (6 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Why would there be contact problems with this bridle?  I figure that because its shaped more ergonomically then surely its comfier than the usual bridles? Id love to know their reasonings!
		
Click to expand...

No it&#8217;s more that a judge sees the bridle and automatically assumes the horse is in it because it has a problem (and often it is / does) be that contact or just bad training.

But it&#8217;s a really daft and disappointing comment from the judge. I would honestly just ignore it and continue to work on your horses way of going


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Why would there be contact problems with this bridle?  I figure that because its shaped more ergonomically then surely its comfier than the usual bridles? Id love to know their reasonings!
		
Click to expand...

other way round I think - they think that people reach for the micklem *because* they have contact issues.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2018)

It's not that micklems cause contact problems, but people tend to go down the micklem route BECAUSE the horse has contact problems. They are much more mainstream than they were a few years ago, though.

I'm a micklem fan. I came into them because I had a horse who hated a conventional lunge cavesson, so I got a micklem multibridle which doubles as everyday bridle/lunge cavesson. Some horses won't like them, of course, but those horses that do like them, IME like them a lot .


----------



## DirectorFury (6 September 2018)

I'd file that test sheet either in the 'one to be ignored' pile or the bin! I don't see how a judge can make that comment without being able to compare how the horse goes in a traditional bridle too. There was a big thread on this subject on one of the Facebook groups about 18 months ago and several judges came on to confirm that they will look for what the rider is trying to fix with the Micklem.



Tiddlypom said:



			It's not that micklems cause contact problems, but people tend to go down the micklem route BECAUSE the horse has contact problems.
		
Click to expand...

This was my motivation for trying a Micklem. The horse hated it so went back into a trad bridle and, several years later, still has contact problems that I'm working on <sigh>.


----------



## Cortez (6 September 2018)

Micklem bridles are often used on horses with contact problems, they're also often used just because they are fashionable, but judges can be forgiven for having an opinion on whether they are appropriate or not I think - after all they are being paid to give their views.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2018)

Oh I see, but then surely in that case judges should be suspicious of other things then like any other noseband than a plain cavesson?  I only went down that route as she was head shaking and seems to prefer the shaped headpiece! I wish it made her go better but other than not shaking her head, it doesnt!


----------



## criso (6 September 2018)

I have one bought on impulse half price because my tb doesn't fit a standard size bridle and I thought a different style might work.  I didn't want to go down the made to measure route.  I quite like the look of it too on my horse.   

However at shows and clinics lots of people ask me how it helped assuming it was there to solve a problem.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 September 2018)

Cortez said:



			but judges can be forgiven for having an opinion on whether they are appropriate or not I think - after all they are being paid to give their views.
		
Click to expand...

But surely thats just views on the movements in front of them rather than commenting on my choice of tack?  I always accept any suggestions but its not backed up with anything, it just makes me confused


----------



## Goldenstar (6 September 2018)

milliepops said:



			other way round I think - they think that people reach for the micklem *because* they have contact issues.
		
Click to expand...

I have also hear this but as a writer I have never heard a judge comment on the use of a micklem .


----------



## ihatework (6 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			But surely thats just views on the movements in front of them rather than commenting on my choice of tack?  I always accept any suggestions but its not backed up with anything, it just makes me confused
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I wouldn&#8217;t expect a judge to directly comment on choice of legal tack, they don&#8217;t say urgh not that awful diamanté browband do they? (Even if they are thinking it.)
They should comment on the performance, and if contact or headshaking or anything else is part of that it should be commented on and marked accordingly


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2018)

ihatework said:



			I agree, I wouldnt expect a judge to directly comment on choice of legal tack, they dont say urgh not that awful diamanté browband do they? (Even if they are thinking it.)
They should comment on the performance, and if contact or headshaking or anything else is part of that it should be commented on and marked accordingly
		
Click to expand...

*calling AlexHyde*


----------



## Cortez (6 September 2018)

Goldenstar said:



			I have also hear this but as a writer I have never heard a judge comment on the use of a micklem .
		
Click to expand...

Neither have I, nor would I comment on the tack if I was judging - but I have often looked at a test and wondered what on earth people thought they were doing with the equipment they had on!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2018)

ihatework said:



			I agree, I wouldnt expect a judge to directly comment on choice of legal tack, they dont say urgh not that awful diamanté browband do they? (Even if they are thinking it.)
They should comment on the performance, and if contact or headshaking or anything else is part of that it should be commented on and marked accordingly
		
Click to expand...

I have had exactly that on my sheet from this weekend, judge disliked us so intensely they felt the need to comment on my choice of ear coverings on Topaz :rolleyes3:. 

Its the first and hopefully last time I have such an unprofessional comment written on my sheet, and thankfully had my team mates on hand to laugh it off with .


----------



## ycbm (6 September 2018)

I once had an eventing  dressage judge comment 'no shoes?'.


----------



## milliepops (6 September 2018)

as I was driving home I did wonder whether that is worth putting on a feedback form to BD, Alex.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2018)

milliepops said:



			as I was driving home I did wonder whether that is worth putting on a feedback form to BD, Alex. 

Click to expand...

Didnt think of that, I think they were just having a bad day... Ive worn them often enough that I dont think any other judge has an issue with them *shrugs*.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 September 2018)

*wonders what type of ear coverings Alex Hyde's horse was wearing*


----------



## DirectorFury (6 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			*wonders what type of ear coverings Alex Hyde's horse was wearing*
		
Click to expand...







This is the only thing I can imagine that would justify a comment!


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2018)

:lol: how did you guess :lol:








^ok so that might actually be the offending item, sorry if it offends ...


----------



## Farma (6 September 2018)

I don't think there should have been a mention but I do think a horse wearing a micklem highlights there are contact issues, I don't know anyone that has one that hasn't tried it to help resolve issues with the contact. 
So even if a judge doesn't say or write it the thought may well planted before you even start, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## claracanter (6 September 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			:lol: how did you guess :lol:








^ok so that might actually be the offending item, sorry if it offends ...
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious to know what it was the judge actually said?


----------



## DabDab (6 September 2018)

Farma said:



			I don't think there should have been a mention but I do think a horse wearing a micklem highlights there are contact issues, I don't know anyone that has one that hasn't tried it to help resolve issues with the contact. 
So even if a judge doesn't say or write it the thought may well planted before you even start, rightly or wrongly.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't why I chose to use one  and you could pull apart all sorts of tack choices that may have been to help a variety of 'training issues'. But a micklem is just easily recognisable - it's lazy judging. 

AH - can't believe you would offend peoples eyes with that head gear  DF's choice would've been much more respectable


----------



## HufflyPuffly (6 September 2018)

Judge scored me very harshly against the other two two judges, and wrote it was too distracting or words to that effect, not got my sheet with me to double check the exact phrase.


----------



## henmother (6 September 2018)

I have hoss in a micklem , simply because my lovely physio was saying how much easier they are on horses head due to their design . She had her mare in one and said she really liked it so thought I'd give it a whirl . It wasn't because of any specific issue , sad to read that some judges think a micklem is because of this or that negative reason. It's not nice that some judges are pre judging before the test has even began! I think I'd maybe ask for some more substantial feedback from judge regarding the comment. You know what your horse is happier with .
 That's me cursed to receive the same comment when we're playing out on Sunday. 
AlexHyde , what a Bonny horse , looks as smart as a carrot , that bottom lip is the cutest .


----------



## McFluff (6 September 2018)

DF you found that so quickly, you must have been coveting that ear thingy  

I&#8217;ve only ever competed in a micklem - never had a negative comment related to it - maybe we have too many other issues...


----------



## DirectorFury (6 September 2018)

AH I am totally not getting the issue with Topaz's ears, they look smart with the matching noseband! I'd complain to BD, the tack is within the rules and fits so the judge shouldn't be commenting on it imo.



McFluff said:



			DF you found that so quickly, you must have been coveting that ear thingy 

Click to expand...

<shifty eyes> er, no...course not....


 (I do like the bridle tho - do we think that's a Fairfax drop?)


----------



## cundlegreen (7 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Oh I see, but then surely in that case judges should be suspicious of other things then like any other noseband than a plain cavesson?  I only went down that route as she was head shaking and seems to prefer the shaped headpiece! I wish it made her go better but other than not shaking her head, it doesnt!
		
Click to expand...

I've got exactly the same problem as you. My horse is not a headshaker (although some might say she is), but will not keep a contact with a rider, although she does on longreins, and with an Ardall dummy on board. Work that one out! i found the Micklem made no difference, but she is very fleshy around her ears, and a sensitive soul, so have just bought a heavily padded bridle to see if that helps. I think she has had a bad experience, and know that she had a rotten tooth when i bought her, so am fairly convinced that the problem is in her head, I've had all checks done, and even back xrays which came back clean, so I'm running out of options. She is much better in the contact when jumping.It's the dressage that really winds her up.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 September 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			:lol: how did you guess :lol:








^ok so that might actually be the offending item, sorry if it offends ...
		
Click to expand...

As a confirmed old f@rt and non user of bling, I do find the competing blingey browband, blingey ear covers and white lined noseband to be too 'busy' but assuming it is all BD legal, then your judge was totally out of order to put that in his/her comments. I would defo raise a complaint with BD on that.


----------



## Willow1306 (7 September 2018)

Farma said:



			I don't think there should have been a mention but I do think a horse wearing a micklem highlights there are contact issues, I don't know anyone that has one that hasn't tried it to help resolve issues with the contact. 
So even if a judge doesn't say or write it the thought may well planted before you even start, rightly or wrongly.
		
Click to expand...

It's not why I have used one on multiple horses, nor has my motivation to use one been that they are 'fashionable'. I've found that they fit better than a traditional bridle on the horses i've tried it on - though I must admit to swapping the browband for a much larger one, which I find is often necessary with most bridles. I also like the design and how they sit, though I appreciate that they don't fit/suit all horses head shapes and for those which they don't fit, there's little scope to adjust them. 

I would discredit that judge based on that comment. So backward thinking and to me highlights that they can't judge without pre-conceived ideas and prejudice views.


----------



## Cortez (7 September 2018)

Willow1306 said:



			I would discredit that judge based on that comment. So backward thinking and to me highlights that they can't judge without pre-conceived ideas and prejudice views.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to know how judges are supposed to, you know; "judge", without preconceived ideas and views? That's what judging IS. 

What I would sincerely hope is that they have assimilated their training correctly and learned how to compare the riding in front of them with the standard to which they are comparing it. All judging is subjective and coloured by a judges personal preferences and ideals, that's the variable in these sort of comparative sports and why there is more than one judge at the bigger competitions.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (7 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			As a confirmed old f@rt and non user of bling, I do find the competing blingey browband, blingey ear covers and white lined noseband to be too 'busy' but assuming it is all BD legal, then your judge was totally out of order to put that in his/her comments. I would defo raise a complaint with BD on that.
		
Click to expand...

In my defence it was even more subtle on the day as the noseband I used had no white piping, but yes all legal.

 It just felt mean spirited to write it after such a harshly marked sheet as well .


----------



## claracanter (7 September 2018)

AlexHyde said:



			In my defence it was even more subtle on the day as the noseband I used had no white piping, but yes all legal.

 It just felt mean spirited to write it after such a harshly marked sheet as well .
		
Click to expand...

I think it's very mean spirited. If it's all legal then they have no right to say it's distracting.


----------



## shortstuff99 (7 September 2018)

Micklem bridle tells judge 'contact issues' horse with a flash strapping their mouth shut not a problem not looking for any contact issues. Go figure.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:








This is the only thing I can imagine that would justify a comment!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, I can see that might raise a few eyebrows - and doubly so when you insert it into the judge in repayment for their comment.


----------



## Mule (7 September 2018)

Judge sounds snobby, esp about the fly mask. I ride in a Micklem too. Horse doesn't have any problems with contact. It didn't occur to me that judges would care.


----------



## HappyHorses:) (7 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:








This is the only thing I can imagine that would justify a comment!
		
Click to expand...

After a pants week that has made me laugh. 
Alex if you ride in front of that judge again could you not use a fly veil like that? &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## GinaGeo (7 September 2018)

On a slightly different note, I have found Micklem's most useful on horses that hide behind the contact. I bought mine originally for a horse that sounds remarkably similar to yours. He's far better in a grackle. The micklem did however work very well on the horse that hides behind the contact and I have found this to be true on quite a few horses.

Perhaps this is what the judges mean?

I have never found judges to biased against the Micklem. My scores have always been better with it on particular horses, as those horse do go better in it. 

On the horse that it didn't suit, he got worse marks, I think it probably highlighted the unsettled contac, and he wasn't truly happy in it.


----------



## Doublethyme (8 September 2018)

Farma said:



			I don't think there should have been a mention but I do think a horse wearing a micklem highlights there are contact issues, I don't know anyone that has one that hasn't tried it to help resolve issues with the contact. 
So even if a judge doesn't say or write it the thought may well planted before you even start, rightly or wrongly.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't why I switched.   Only bridle that fits my mare off the peg....she has a very long tb face, tiny muzzle and big broad warmblood forehead and massive ears that make headpiece hard to fit.  The Micklem fits her perfectly and is a well priced solution.   Tried her back in a normal cavesson recently and she really wasn't happy.   For whatever reason she likes the feel of the Micklem who am I to argue.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Oh I see, but then surely in that case judges should be suspicious of other things then like any other noseband than a plain cavesson?  I only went down that route as she was head shaking and seems to prefer the shaped headpiece! I wish it made her go better but other than not shaking her head, it doesnt!
		
Click to expand...

Well judges like to see horses presented for tests in a cavesson .
In my experiance judges will be more forgiving of a horse moving its mouth a bit in a cavesson than moving it mouth against a flash strap.


----------



## Cortez (8 September 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			Micklem bridle tells judge 'contact issues' horse with a flash strapping their mouth shut not a problem not looking for any contact issues. Go figure.
		
Click to expand...

Overly tight flash tells this judge that there is a problem alright, and if it's obviously too tight THIS judge goes and gets the steward, but maybe that's just me...

I don't use a micklem myself, nor do I use a flash strap, but I wouldn't comment about things like that on a sheet. ALL impressions do count, including first ones outside the ring, but it should be the way of going and the test itself that is marked.


----------



## Mule (8 September 2018)

Cortez said:



			Overly tight flash tells this judge that there is a problem alright, and if it's obviously too tight THIS judge goes and gets the steward, but maybe that's just me...

I don't use a micklem myself, nor do I use a flash strap, but I wouldn't comment about things like that on a sheet. ALL impressions do count, including first ones outside the ring, but it should be the way of going and the test itself that is marked.
		
Click to expand...

Would a Micklem influence your impression in a negative way?


----------



## Cortez (8 September 2018)

mule said:



			Would a Micklem influence your impression in a negative way?
		
Click to expand...

Not really, but I do find that micklems tend to be on the, how shall I put it?....less well polished combinations, which seem to be in need of more help generally. I try to be encouraging and informative, but mentioning the tack wouldn't come into it. If the ride is a good one then the bridle choice is immaterial anyway.


----------



## cundlegreen (8 September 2018)

Cortez said:



			Not really, but I do find that micklems tend to be on the, how shall I put it?....less well polished combinations, which seem to be in need of more help generally. I try to be encouraging and informative, but mentioning the tack wouldn't come into it. If the ride is a good one then the bridle choice is immaterial anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the same. I think a lot of people think that a micklem will solve all their riding problems, which isn't the case. Like you, I never use a flash or drop. People want to take a look at the balance of the horse before strapping down the head.


----------



## Mule (8 September 2018)

Cortez said:



			Not really, but I do find that micklems tend to be on the, how shall I put it?....less well polished combinations, which seem to be in need of more help generally. I try to be encouraging and informative, but mentioning the tack wouldn't come into it. If the ride is a good one then the bridle choice is immaterial anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I have a slightly scruffy looking Micklem with a big ring on the noseband.  It sometimes reminds me of a bull with a ring in its nose 
I think I'd better make more of an effort with our appearance.


----------



## Cortez (8 September 2018)

mule said:



			I have a slightly scruffy looking Micklem with a big ring on the noseband.  It sometimes reminds me of a bull with a ring in its nose 
I think I'd better make more of an effort with our appearance.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't think that version is BD legal? So technically you would be eliminated!!


----------



## Mule (8 September 2018)

Cortez said:



			Actually, I don't think that version is BD legal? So technically you would be eliminated!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure it's DI legal. They haven't kicked me out of a show yet anyway! 
(I think it's the bit clips that it comes with that aren't allowed) Must actually check that..


----------



## Cortez (8 September 2018)

...me too!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 September 2018)

I think that the multibridle with the lunge clip on the noseband is allowed. My judge and I judged/scribed an entire test without noticing that the horse's Micklem had bit clips... . That caused a bit of a stir when the senior dressage steward noticed them as it left the arena area.

ETA this was a BE event, with a pre test official tack check, oops.


----------



## LeannePip (8 September 2018)

Super interesting hearing all the preconceived notions of judges etc r.e Micklems!  I'd never thought that it would potentially, in some judges eyes put you at a disadvantage or used to 'cover' something yp, but I also don't *think* I have ever been subject to this.  I have competed DR/BE/RC and at RC champs in it an have never had it commented on, nor have there ever been any comments of contact issues - but maybe thats because the micklem is working   

I don't even know why my mare wears one  She was never happy in any sort of cavesson as a youngster so I always steer clear of those, so she wore a grackle and was/ is very happy but I had a different bit to jump and flat and got fed up switching them around so put one on the micklem laying around in the tack room 

AlexHyde completely agree that that fly veil is completely outrageous - how could you possible wear that out in public


----------



## MagicMelon (9 September 2018)

cundlegreen said:



			I've got exactly the same problem as you. My horse is not a headshaker (although some might say she is), but will not keep a contact with a rider, although she does on longreins, and with an Ardall dummy on board. Work that one out! i found the Micklem made no difference, but she is very fleshy around her ears, and a sensitive soul, so have just bought a heavily padded bridle to see if that helps. I think she has had a bad experience, and know that she had a rotten tooth when i bought her, so am fairly convinced that the problem is in her head, I've had all checks done, and even back xrays which came back clean, so I'm running out of options. She is much better in the contact when jumping.It's the dressage that really winds her up.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we do indeed have exactly the same issue!  I had her back checked a few times, saddle checked, teeth checked, tried different bits but that just winds her up even more etc.  Ive never had a horse quite like her, shes an absolute dream in all ways (jumps anything, amazing hack, dream to handle, never misbehaves etc.) but just basic flatwork is such a challenge. I tried selling her a while ago (not at all due to this issue) but nobody could ride her!  Most couldn't even get her to trot nicely as her head was so high in the air and she was so tense - she's very sensitive to new people. I can get her going nicely 75% of the time but she still has her moments where she just tenses up for no reason and she evades the contact especially on upward transitions. Yet, jumping she's far more settled. She even runs into canter still, no matter how hard I try I still cannot sort this issue (unless we're jumping and she's much better). Dressage tests are hell, but yet she breezes round jumping double clears eventing all day long - its so disheartening


----------



## MagicMelon (9 September 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			Micklem bridle tells judge 'contact issues' horse with a flash strapping their mouth shut not a problem not looking for any contact issues. Go figure.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I dont understand. Sure, I do have contact problems but thats not why I use a Micklem (its the same no matter what bridle I use!), she simply doesnt shake her head in it so I figure she must be happier in it. Surely comfort of the horse is the most important thing?  It sounds like Im giving the wrong impression using one, before I even enter the arena   Why arent horses with flashes a red flag to judges, rather unfair.  Maybe I'll try a traditional cavesson bridle but try to get a padded / shaped headpiece which I think she likes, the last thing we need is a negative impression before we even begin!


----------



## cundlegreen (10 September 2018)

MagicMelon said:



			Sounds like we do indeed have exactly the same issue!  I had her back checked a few times, saddle checked, teeth checked, tried different bits but that just winds her up even more etc.  Ive never had a horse quite like her, shes an absolute dream in all ways (jumps anything, amazing hack, dream to handle, never misbehaves etc.) but just basic flatwork is such a challenge. I tried selling her a while ago (not at all due to this issue) but nobody could ride her!  Most couldn't even get her to trot nicely as her head was so high in the air and she was so tense - she's very sensitive to new people. I can get her going nicely 75% of the time but she still has her moments where she just tenses up for no reason and she evades the contact especially on upward transitions. Yet, jumping she's far more settled. She even runs into canter still, no matter how hard I try I still cannot sort this issue (unless we're jumping and she's much better). Dressage tests are hell, but yet she breezes round jumping double clears eventing all day long - its so disheartening 

Click to expand...

Having seen a post on FB last week about a similar horse to mine, that turned out to have a bone spur on the TMJ. They gave her a steroid injection and she is a different horse. I've just tried my mare in a new bridle with massive padding and cut away around the ears, and she actually settled in it and no heavy breathing. The padding covers the TMJ, doesn't look very pretty, but it seems to work.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			(I do like the bridle tho - do we think that's a Fairfax drop?)
		
Click to expand...

It looks very similar but I don't think it is a Fairfax as it looks to have a normal browband, whereas Fairfax ones have screw plates so you have to fork out an extra £120 if you fancy a bit of bling!


----------



## ozpoz (16 September 2018)

shortstuff99 said:



			Micklem bridle tells judge 'contact issues' horse with a flash strapping their mouth shut not a problem not looking for any contact issues. Go figure.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's odd. I use one because of the well thought out design - shaped to fit around the ears and on the face more comfortably, and my horse likes it too.


----------



## AandK (17 September 2018)

ozpoz said:



			Yes, it's odd. I use one because of the well thought out design - shaped to fit around the ears and on the face more comfortably, and my horse likes it too.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, same here.  Bought due to anatomical design and how it fits.  It fits so much better than a normal bridle and does not move at all


----------



## mcnaughty (20 September 2018)

They are still relatively new and a LOT of people therefore dont really understand them and think they are a bit of a gimic.  Just ignore the comments and work on getting your mare relaxing into her bridle.


----------

